# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my new 5gal for fry



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

my fancy guppies had babies so i decided to rasie them instead of let nature take its course...

i set up this little 5gal for them...all the plants are from my x-40gal









i really dont know what to do with them all, but i tried my best. id say this is dutch style in all its glory









and yes i know i have to top the water off and trim a bit


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

my fancy guppies had babies so i decided to rasie them instead of let nature take its course...

i set up this little 5gal for them...all the plants are from my x-40gal









i really dont know what to do with them all, but i tried my best. id say this is dutch style in all its glory









and yes i know i have to top the water off and trim a bit


----------



## 2la (Feb 3, 2003)

Actually I think it's closer to a nature style aquarium. Great illusion of size. Nice job!


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks! yeah when i saw the pics i was even shocked at how big it seems to look, but its so little!

i thought dutch was a large variety of plants?? 
or is that nature style??

whatever it is my fry seem to LOVE their new home.









can someone name all the plants for me?? some of them i have no idea whatsoever what they are!


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi
I think it is a great tank for your little guppies.








The plants: I am not sure about all of them, but I think that the plant on the left is Hygrophyla difformis and next to it is some kind of egeria, maybe najas or densa. There is also saggitaria subalata in the front the darker rock. Full names of the other plants I dont know, but maybe some more hygrophyla and limnophila or is that cabomba? Not sure from the pic, sorry.
And that plant with so beautiful round leaves is probably Hydrocotyle leucocephalla (if it is not some kind of echidnodor).

Good luck in breeding the guppies!


----------



## imported_yv1 (Apr 18, 2003)

thanks! any idea of what the far right pine needle leaf plant is??????


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by yv1:
> thanks! any idea of what the far right pine needle leaf plant is??????


Looks like _Eustralis stellata_


----------

